# Triphala?



## leadballoon (Apr 6, 2003)

I've suffered from C and bloating for years, but discovered this wonderful forum just a few weeks ago. It's so great to find people who understand. (Finally, someone believes me that bran and Metamucil only make it worse!) I'm exploring a lot of the good ideas you've shared and I'm actually beginning to feel hopeful. Thank you all for your honesty and generosity.My question: I'm wondering if any of you have had any experience with Triphala. It's an ayurvedic herbal supplement that combines three Indian fruits (I think formulations can differ, but one type I've tried, for example, contains amla, behada and harada). I got the idea to use it to treat C from one of Dr. Andrew Weil's books. In the past few years, I've found that it's the only thing that provides any real relief.Before I buy a lifetime supply, however, I would love to know whether it's safe to take on a regular basis, like stool softeners--or if it's actually just another addictive stimulant-type laxative like aloe. I'm afraid my dependence on the latter sort has made my difficulties with C much worse, and I'd like to kick the habit. I would be grateful for any guidance, and thank you again!


----------



## Karen Savage (Dec 16, 2002)

I too have constipation and bloating most of my life and was using stimulant laxitives for more than 20 years untill I discoverd this board and found out how bad they are for you. I was able to wean myself off of them by using a combination of magnesium, fibercon and triphala. I am curently also using zelnorm too. But back to your question about triphala. I also read Dr. Andrew Weil's support of triphala and how it is good for you to take it on a regular basis. I also read other articles that say the same thing. But there are some people who will disagree and say triphala is not good for you. I personally think triphala is ok to use regularly it sure beats being hooked on laxtives. Good luck to you, Karen


----------



## eligott (Mar 20, 2003)

Wow - am very interested in this - where did you hear that it is habit-forming? Can we get feedback from other folks on this? I want to try it but won't if it's habit-forming or something that can do long-term damage. Also, one of you said that aloe is habit-forming and a stimulant: I've never heard that; is it true? Is aloe bad for you? Thanks.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

What is triphala? (ingredients)


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I love Dr. WEil and trust what he says. I looked up Triphala and he says it is good to use on a regular basis. My question to those that have found it useful, how do you take and do you continue using other stuff such as magnesium and benefiber, citrucel, etc.


----------



## chas14 (Aug 5, 2002)

Check: www.planetherbs.com/articles/triphala.htmlDr. Tierra notes that stimulant laxatives such as Senna contain Anthroquinines. He later adds that Triphala "posesses some anthraquinones" which help stimulate bile flow and peristalsis. I guess the question is how much of the laxative effect is related to these stimulant anthroquinones.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

If you look up Dr. Weil, who is an MD but very conservative as far as medicines go, he states that triphala is good to take everyday. Apparently it has a positive effect on the liver and gallbladder and actually works better the longer you take it. All's I know is this: I took 2 with dinner last night and then before bed took my citrucel, magnesium,vit c, etc. and was up ALL NIGHT with loose stools,not exactly diarhea but waves of loose stools. I did not like that and I'm exhausted today. The only thing I changed was adding the triphala. I think I'll take less magnesium and take only 1 triphala before bed tonight and see what happens.


----------



## eligott (Mar 20, 2003)

Tiss - please keep us updated - I'm about to try it (where'd you get it, by the way?) - if others have experience with it, please let us know.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I bought it at Wild Oats Market, a place to buy organic foods and all kinds of supplements,vitamins, etc. I'm still having loose stools today which I do not particularly like. On his website Dr. Weil suggests that it may take weeks to adjust. Not sure I can handle that because I didn't get any sleep last night. I really feel sorry for the IBS-D people. It made me understand a little bit more what they experience everyday.


----------



## leadballoon (Apr 6, 2003)

First, thank you all for your replies! In response to the questions, about aloe: I have read in various sources, including on this site, that aloe can be habit-forming, though the juice is probably less drastic than tablets. Someone prescribed aloe to me once claiming I could take it everyday forever and I was in heaven until I realized I was just doing the same-old same-old. As for triphala's ingredients, they are three Indian fruits-- amla, behada and harada. I think CJSJ is right in that harada has some of the same kind of stimulant properties as senna, etc., have, but the question is how much. I wish I knew for sure. (I know Flux is a controversial figure here, but I wonder what his perspective on all this is..?)By the way, I've never experienced the kind of difficulties that Tiss did from taking Triphala; in fact, it's the only thing that makes me go in a kind of normal, non-laxative-induced diarrhea way.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes, I would also very much like to hear from Flux regarding the long term safety use of Triphala.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I e-mailed Flux to see if he/she would mind popping in here to try and answer some of our question re: Triphala.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

The most definitive source of info I could find is http://www.botanicalpathways.com/pdfs/16.pdf It reviews findings mostly in animals showing very specific effects of the component plants. There is no question that there are pharmacological effects and that one component does indeed contain anthraqunones. However, I think it it is difficult to make any concrete judgement about its effects in humans. In general, it also a bit overreaching to make statements that a particular drug improves or enhances the functiontiong of an entire organ. Another point is that you don't know how well the company you bought from prepared it. There are instances where herbal products don't always contain what is claimed.With regard to constipation. when it is due to dysmotility, then fiber will usually just make things worse. The goal is to reduce fiber as much as possible. The safest laxative are osmotic laxatives especially Miralax.


----------



## leadballoon (Apr 6, 2003)

thank you, Flux, for looking into triphala. I always find your posts very informative. I do have a follow-up question, or rather, two:you mention that fiber isn't good for dismotility-caused constipation; does that mean you found that triphala is partly fiber-based? also, since my kind of C is dismotility-related, should I probably be avoiding not just insoluble but soluble fiber as well? (sorry to be so 101 about it.)


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:does that mean you found that triphala is partly fiber-based?


No, I don't think it contains any signficant fiber. It means that in dysmotily-related constipation, the colon simply doesn't work right, so the more fiber (essentially solid material) you add, the more the colon has to struggle with.


> quote:also, since my kind of C is dismotility-related, should I probably be avoiding not just insoluble but soluble fiber as well? (sorry to be so 101 about it.)


Both.


----------

